# Confused about embryo transfer



## imajica2309 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Im on a medicated FET. Currently DR with Suprecur and start Progynova tomorrow. My frosty is a day 3 embryo.

My clinic have told me that they will call me on 23rd Nov when they defrost my embryo and I will go in the following day for transfer.  Is this normal? Wont i need a scan to see how my lining is doing? Maybe they'll do it on the 24th when I'm there for transfer? Thanks!Sarah


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

sorry i cant help, just wanted to say might be an idea to call your clinic and ask them.

Good luck.
xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

IMAJICA2309 - Hi, I am 3 days into 2ww with my snowbaby onboard.  At my Clinic Liverpool Womans, they only scan you once to check you can move onto Prognova, you have no more scans.  Your Clinic sounds the same! Good Luck x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sarah - strange - I've always had lining scans .... Think its best to double check in all honesty as not everyone builds a thick enough lining on progynova.


   


Mini xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi

For my FET, I didn't ahve a basline scan but I had a scan once I had been on the progynova for 10 days to check that my lining was thick enough and that I could start the pessaries.  I then had et a week later.

xx


----------



## imajica2309 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks ladies, think i will give them a call nearer time of transfer.
Georginaa- i'm at Liverpool womens too  had a baseline scan before started progynova but theyve not mentioned any more as i said. 

Good luck for your OTD's everyone, I'll have my fingers crossed!


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Imajica

Do you remember what your lining scan was at the baseline scan?

xx


----------



## imajica2309 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, they didn't say how thick, just said it was nice an thin and ready to start progynova. Have rang clinic and asked if they scan again before ET and they said they don't! I find that really strange because surely its very important!!! If this get isn't successful, I think I might see about going elsewhere for my 2nd round. 
S x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya

I agree.  I thought that they always had to scan to make sure that your lining was thick enough and ready for et??!!

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi

I also remember having lining scans with past FETs to check thickness of lining before ET, however last year on our final FET I only had one scan about 10 days before the actual transfer and none after that - still resulted in BFP and our gorgeous twins though   

I notice its your ET day today!!! Hope you have one (or more) lovely frostie on board!  Good luck!    

Good luck!!!

Love
Tracy


----------

